# Need some help on my Pct fellas



## StevenUSMC0331 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm not a beginner but I do have a begginer question . I was in the marines so pct was very tough for me cause I'd be on a cycle and then boom go out in the field and train for a month or two or I would be deployed for 7 months so I never really got a good post cycle . I got really good gains this time and I can get any year imaginable so I want to post cycle right. I was on test cyp and test enth 400mg of each a week for 14 weeks so 800mg of test week 1-15 I also implemented tren enth and only ran it for 7 weeks at 400mg the reason I stopped was because my blood pressure went up to 190/100 I never had bad sides like this but I also never ran tren enth only tren acetate but any ways I also ran aromasin I started at 12.5mg a day but had to up it to 20mg a day I also did a blast of 5,000 iu of hcg at week 5 and then another blast of 5,000 iu of hcg at week 10 as of now I been off tren for about 2 weeks now and I just want a some ideas on pct I was originally thinking run HCG 2,500 iu a week for two weeks directly after my last injection of test then after that test will be out of my system and I can run clomid and novaldex I just don't know the doses I should run clomid and novaldex and should I run aromasin at a low dose for the two weeks while I take the hcg. Say maybe like 5mg a day or 10mg a day please guys any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2016)

After your last shot of test I like to do 500Iu hcg eod for 3 weeks.Followed by clomid 100/50/50/50 and nolva 40/40/40/20 ..Stay on your ai 12.5 eod. this is what i usually do for pct


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2016)

StevenUSMC0331 said:


> I'm not a beginner but I do have a begginer question . I was in the marines so pct was very tough for me cause I'd be on a cycle and then boom go out in the field and train for a month or two, or I would be deployed for 7 months. So I never really got a good post cycle.
> I got really good gains this time, and I can get any gear imaginable, so I want to post cycle right. I was on test cyp and test enth 400mg of each a week for 14 weeks so 800mg of test week 1-15.  I also implemented tren enth and only ran it for 7 weeks at 400mg. The reason I stopped was because my blood pressure went up to 190/100.  I never had bad sides like this but I also never ran tren enth, only tren acetate. But anyway, I also ran aromasin.  I started at 12.5mg a day but had to up it to 20mg a day.  I also did a blast of 5,000 iu of hcg at week 5 and then another blast of 5,000 iu of hcg at week 10.
> As of now I been off tren for about 2 weeks now and I just want a some ideas on pct.  I was originally thinking run HCG 2,500 iu a week for two weeks directly after my last injection of test, then after that test will be out of my system and I can run clomid and novaldex.  I just don't know the doses I should run for clomid and novaldex, and should I run aromasin at a low dose for the two weeks while I take the hcg, Say maybe like 5mg a day or 10mg a day. Please guys any help will be greatly appreciated.



Goodness. Had to fix that so I could read it without stopping to breathe. 

Anyway. Clomid 50mg/day 4 weeks. Nolva 40mg/day wk 1-2, 20mg wk 3-4.


----------



## StevenUSMC0331 (Feb 13, 2016)

Haha yea my bad in not a writer by any means i pick things up and put them down haha


----------



## StevenUSMC0331 (Feb 13, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> After your last shot of test I like to do 500Iu hcg eod for 3 weeks.Followed by clomid 100/50/50/50 and nolva 40/40/40/20 ..Stay on your ai 12.5 eod. this is what i usually do for pct


So you think I should run the AI until my HCG is done or for the full PCT and do I start the clomid and novaldex after the three weeks of hcg or should I start the clomid and novaldex two weeks after my last test injections


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2016)

StevenUSMC0331 said:


> So you think I should run the AI until my HCG is done or for the full PCT and do I start the clomid and novaldex after the three weeks of hcg or should I start the clomid and novaldex two weeks after my last test injections



start the clo and nolva 2 days after stoping hcg and stay on your ai for a few weeks after everything is done.There are many different way people use all these drugs this is what worked for me in the past


----------



## StevenUSMC0331 (Feb 13, 2016)

I got 1 bottle of hcg on hand it's 5,000ius so that should last 3 weeks at 500 it's eod I got 50 aromasin tabs at 20mg a piece so il cut those in half and il go grab the clomid and novaldex this week I hear a lot about front loading them both on the first day any opinions on that


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 13, 2016)

I know a Steven who was an 0331 in the USMC....weird.


----------



## StevenUSMC0331 (Feb 13, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> start the clo and nolva 2 days after stoping hcg and stay on your ai for a few weeks after everything is done.There are many different way people use all these drugs this is what worked for me in the past




Okay I'm going to try it your way and see how it works this will be my first full PCT so il let you know if all goes well now about sex drive does any of this hear help keep your sex drive up while running the pct cause in the past when I never pct properly my sex drive would be horrible for like 2 months haha I don't want to have to grab some cialis


----------



## StevenUSMC0331 (Feb 13, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I know a Steven who was an 0331 in the USMC....weird.


2/2 fox company ?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 13, 2016)

StevenUSMC0331 said:


> 2/2 fox company ?



Nope. Hawaii Marine


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> After your last shot of test I like to do 500Iu hcg eod for 3 weeks.Followed by clomid 100/50/50/50 and nolva 40/40/40/20 ..Stay on your ai 12.5 eod. this is what i usually do for pct


 

This steve^^


----------

